# 1 hour fire barrier?



## Aeroplain (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello all,
I am planning a specific project that includes a "hangar home".  A small aircraft hangar attached to a house. It is very much like a garage, just larger (around 2000 sqft). The IBC does address this situation, but I have some questions on the fire barrier requirements.

412.4.1 Fire separation. A hangar shall not be attached to a dwelling *unless separated by a fire barrier having a fire- resistance rating of not less than 1 hour. Such separation shall be continuous from the foundation to the underside of the roof and unpierced except for doors leading to the dwelling unit.* Doors into the dwelling unit shall be equipped with self-closing devices and conform to the requirements of Section 716 with a noncombustible raised sill not less than 4 inches (102 mm) in height. Openings from a hangar directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted.

What is recommended to accomplish this 1 hour fire barrier? The construction materials are similar to a typical garage (stick and sheet rock). My concern is making the barrier continue into the ceiling. Can the fire barrier go around the structure for the roof trusses? 
Looking for any advice to keep this from adding unnecessary expenses.

It seems unnecessary to do this as it is basically a larger garage. 
Any input is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2020)

Are you working with an architect???

A one hour wall can be designed in many ways.

You might look at something like this:::


https://www.buildgp.com/wp-content/...ass-Shaftliner-area-walls-technical-guide.pdf

Check page eight, gives an example of how to achieve your question.

I am not a designer, but just lay out the roof line, so you can run a wall up, to the underside of the roof line, and support it.




You will get other answers here, just give it a few days,


----------



## Aeroplain (Jan 17, 2020)

cda said:


> Are you working with an architect???
> 
> A one hour wall can be designed in many ways.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response.  I am working with a draftsman. If this is going to add a lot of cost, then I will go with a detached building. However, if it is fairly easy to comply with this and feasible then we will give it a shot. Mainly looking for ideas and how cost effective it is to accomplish. 
Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 17, 2020)

If the roof trusses parallel the fire barrier it is easy to do. However if the roof trusses penetrate the fire barrier then you have a problem and should redesign the roof structure


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2020)

You have to build a wall anyway, you are just building a beefed up wall. Can be as simple as sometimes as one layer of 5/8 type X drywall on each side.

Just have to pick out a UL listed design. or other accepted tested design. And a matter are your studs wood or metal.

Than just extend it to the under side of the roof.

Is the residential side two story?? how high is the hanger and how high is the residential?


----------



## Aeroplain (Jan 17, 2020)

cda said:


> You have to build a wall anyway, you are just building a beefed up wall. Can be as simple as sometimes as one layer of 5/8 type X drywall on each side.
> 
> Just have to pick out a UL listed design. or other accepted tested design. And a matter are your studs wood or metal.
> 
> ...


The sidewalls on the Hangar will be about 11 ft. would like to stick to traditional wood as much as possible.


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2020)

Aeroplain said:


> The sidewalls on the Hangar will be about 11 ft. would like to stick to traditional wood as much as possible.




Piece of cake!!! Just read Mtlogcabin’s advice thread 5.


And more than likely you will get more in a day or so.

Just make sure a UL or other one hour tested design is specified and detail shown  on the plans.

Watch out for penetrations thru it also, try to limit.


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2020)

Do you have to install fire sprinklers in residential, in your city/area??


----------



## Aeroplain (Jan 17, 2020)

cda said:


> Do you have to install fire sprinklers in residential, in your city/area??


No fire sprinklers required from what I know.


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2020)

1 hr is easy, firecaulking all of the penetrations could get expensive/ complicated, but I wouldn't redesign the building around it....Unless When the trusses deflect, it would likely ruin the caulk job.....


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2020)

Aeroplain said:


> No fire sprinklers required from what I know.



You might sit down with the city/ state and present a simple proposal and ask the fire sprinkler question.

a recent poster got a 35000 dollar surprise


----------

